

Sonny – Fast single page app engine - develix
https://github.com/felixmaier/sonnyJS

======
RussianCow
You know how to make an incredibly fast single page app? Pre-render it on the
server. I'm tired of waiting several seconds while the JS framework gets
initialized.

~~~
huula
You are right, [http://huu.la](http://huu.la) is using server rendering and
prefetching technique, which makes the ux x00% better than this one.

~~~
thomasfl
Yes, huu.la is smooth.

------
denzquix
Went to [http://www.sonnyjs.org/](http://www.sonnyjs.org/) (latest Chrome,
Windows 7) - there doesn't seem to be any way to scroll the left-hand menu (it
cuts off at "StorageManager" sub-heading for me at default zoom level, I can
see there are more by zooming out though) and of the ones I can see, the menu
items "render" and "kill" don't seem to do anything.

------
igvadaimon
similar to meteor, page needs second or two to load, presenting user a blank
screen.

~~~
aaronem
Just over 7s here, and /demo takes 12s and ends up with a blank page.

Not ready for prime time.

------
tthayer
Can anyone get the docs page at
[http://www.sonnyjs.org/?home](http://www.sonnyjs.org/?home) to scroll
correctly? I have to zoom it way out to see everything. OSX 10.10.2/Safari on
a 13" Retina display.

------
jakejake
Not sure if the config file is intended to contain any sensitive info or not?
If so it should probably be protected:
[http://www.sonnyjs.org/demo/config.json](http://www.sonnyjs.org/demo/config.json)

------
indubitably
It's trying to load a public.html that isn't there?

------
Nux
[http://www.sonnyjs.org/demo/](http://www.sonnyjs.org/demo/) is a blank page
:/

------
supporting
Why are people upvoting this broken trash? Because the author put "Incredibly
fast" in the title? Is that all it takes?

~~~
Kiro
Why is it trash?

~~~
aaronem
Because it's a slow, broken reimplementation of things which Angular already
does better and which only work well in any case when you're on a blazing-fast
low-latency Internet connection, or better yet browsing localhost -- did I
mention those times I posted earlier were on _desktop_? I shudder to think
what'd happen if I tried loading it on my phone.

And it also appears to be implemented entirely in a single 1300-line-long
Javascript file, which, okay, I guess? There are no tests -- yes, there are
examples in a directory called "tests", but there are no _tests_ , which is to
say there's no way to get any confidence that modifications in that 1300-line
Javascript blob haven't produced regressions or new bugs.

Presumably the author has learned something in the process of writing it,
although I can't imagine what that may be. I don't know why he'd spend his
time on this, though; from the looks of his Github account, he's also written
an in-browser Pokemon game engine which looks pretty cool, so I don't know
what value he sees in hacking up a half-baked me-too web framework.

------
dangerlibrary
[http://www.sonnyjs.org/demo/](http://www.sonnyjs.org/demo/) appears to be
down?

~~~
tommy23
I'm able to load it in Chrome and Opera but not in IE or Firefox

~~~
tux1968
And it's a pretty unfortunate failure mode. IMHO, it should at least render a
basic failure message that is removed by a working site.

------
teapowered
Demo site looks to be down? At least not rendering for me, FF nightly on
android

------
sz4kerto
Only on WebKit/Blink. I disapprove. :)

~~~
waitingkuo
I approve you.

